# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  QUESTIONS

## Cody.a

Gday I all I've been looking at hunting with a bow for quite some time now. I've never done anything about it though!
So here is where the questions start!

*I want to go semi traditional with a recurve that's what I have my heart set on. 

*im in the process of save for the bow don't really wanna spend over $500 so what bow?!

*what do I need to determine before purchasing a bow?

*what Pound bow should I go for I'm not a muscle hamster! But was thinking 50lb?

*i aim with my right eye hold bow with left if this helps?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Cody.a

Ill rephrase I'd consider a compound but wanna spend $500 or so only

----------


## Blue Arrow

Hi Cody,
$500 will get you a OK second hand compound, not sure about recurve (as I don't shoot them).

You will be asked when buying a bow: 

Left or right handed bow- It sounds like you need a right handed bow (you hold in your left and aim with your right)
Draw length - Bow Sizing, Draw Weight, and Length - Hunter's Friend Archery 
Poundage - To hunt on DOC land you'll need: Minimum drawing weight factor 15 kg (35 lb) The link above suggests that 55-65lb would be suitable for a medium framed man but I think without proper form you might end up hurting your shoulder or something. 

I'd really recommend joining an archery club or doing their beginners course if you can before you buy. The benefits being, usually a club will have a bunch of bows you can use and get your feeling for the sport along with practical advice on how to shoot consistently. Someone might even have a bow to sell or lend you.

 If you want to hunt sooner rather than later a compound will be the way to go as they are easier to shot further distances accurately.

----------


## chris-b

And don't forget that you'll need to practise...... A LOT!!! before you ever think about going to full draw on an animal. 
You'll need to know 100% and more importantly have absolute 100% confidedence that you will not only hit what you're aiming at, but you'll also hit it WHERE you want. Its about a clean kill.

Clean, fast kill for a number of reasons:
1. its ethical and as humane as possible
2. its esaier to track with a well placed shot because they'll leave a massive blood trail and only move off a very short distance.
3. less adrenaline in the animals system means the meat will be nicer.

I practice out to maybe 50m or so, but never shoot that distance when actually hunting..... the variables increase as the range does. Usually out to 40m on an animal is safe for me.... and in NZ bush you'll be lucky to shoot that far anyway.

So yeah, like Blue Arrow says, compound is easier to get going, has more punch and accuacy at range (i reckon). It does take a bit of tuning but once set up you can nail tight groups out to a good distance. Look at a good brand  2nd hand, then get good arrow set to your draw length.... 60# is plenty good enough to bowl over deer and goats.

I learnt on recurve at the local club, was really good to get the correct form without tweaking shoulders etc.

----------

